# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Ενα γεια απο την γειτονικη λακωνια

## manousos

Καλησπερα από την γειτονική λακωνια. Τι κάνετε ρε παιδια? 
ολα καλά?

----------


## alg0

Καλά.. Υπήρχε κάποιος βαθύτερος λόγος για το ποστ σου ή απλά σου ήρθε?
Μήπως έχεις έμπνευση για σύνδεση Τρίπολης με Λακωνία μέσω ασυρμάτου?

----------


## manousos

γιατι να μην ενωθουμε δλδ?  ::

----------


## alg0

Γιατί όχι; Αν ξεπεραστεί το θέμα του κόστους, τα υπόλοιπα είναι εύκολα.
Εάν θέλεις κιόλας, ευχαρίστως να χρησημοποιήσουμε υπηρεσίες του TRWN
π.χ. http://nodedb.trwn.gr

Περιμένουμε κάποια ποιο συγκεκριμένη πρόταση όμως.

π.χ. εκφράζεις μία ομάδα ανθρώπων? Θα μπορούσαμε να μοιραστούμε το κόστος του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού κτλ...

Διαφορετικά απλά θα θεωρώ οτι κάνεις τη πλάκα σου...

----------


## manousos

Φίλε ασύρματε, πώς σου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι μπορω να κανω την πλακα μου? 

ποσταρα εδω γιατι μοιραζομαστε το ιδιο όραμα, λινκ, και επισης γιατι ίσως με την τεχνογνωσια που από οτι διαβασα εχετε αναπτυξει ισως, μιας και ειμαστε πολυ κοντα, μια ώρα δρομο, θα μπορουσατε να μας βοηθησετε.

Από κει και περα ασφαλως και θα δουμε πολυ σοβαρα την συνδεση των νομων.....

----------


## papashark

> Φίλε ασύρματε, πώς σου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι μπορω να κανω την πλακα μου?


Πάντως εδώ την πλάκα μας κάνουμε.

Λίγο τσίτα σας βλέπω και τους δύο, χαλαρώστε, τον ίδιο σκοπό έχετε !  :: 


Αρχίστε να μιλάτε ποιό πρακτικά, δείτε αν υπάρχει κάποιο βουνό στην μέση να σας γεφυρώσει !

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manousos
> 
> Φίλε ασύρματε, πώς σου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι μπορω να κανω την πλακα μου?
> 
> 
> Πάντως εδώ την πλάκα μας κάνουμε.
> 
> Λίγο τσίτα σας βλέπω και τους δύο, χαλαρώστε, τον ίδιο σκοπό έχετε ! 
> 
> ...


Τα βουνά γεφυρώνουν ή γεφυρώνονται?  ::

----------


## alg0

> Φίλε ασύρματε, πώς σου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι μπορω να κανω την πλακα μου? 
> 
> ποσταρα εδω γιατι μοιραζομαστε το ιδιο όραμα, λινκ, και επισης γιατι ίσως με την τεχνογνωσια που από οτι διαβασα εχετε αναπτυξει ισως, μιας και ειμαστε πολυ κοντα, μια ώρα δρομο, θα μπορουσατε να μας βοηθησετε.
> 
> Από κει και περα ασφαλως και θα δουμε πολυ σοβαρα την συνδεση των νομων.....


Οκ  :: 

Τότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τι μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας ...

Υπολόγισε οτι εμείς στην τρίπολη είμαστε 10 άτομα που ασχολούμαστε λιγακι σοβαρά.. έχουμε δημιουργήσει και σύλλογο και απο όλα. http://www.trwn.gr . Χαρις το awmn, έχουμε και σιτε και wind.. 
http://nodedb.trwn.gr

Εάν μπορούσαν τα βουνά να μας ενώσουν .. τότε ένα όραμα πολλών θα γινόταν πραγματικότητα. όλα αυτα όμως προυποθέτουν άτομα με κέφι και κάποιο κόστος

Για αρχή καταχώρησε κόμβο στο http://nodedb.trwn.gr και το ξανασυζητάμε...

----------


## manousos

ok, απλα θα γινει αυριο γιατι σημερα περασε η μερα

κοιτα στο wind του awmn τον κομβο #11654 και τους γειτονικους, ειναι οτι εχω φτιαξει εδω.

----------


## alg0

Ok manousos good job !!

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει κάνει οποιαδήποτε εγχείτημα ακατόρθωτο τη στιγμή αυτή. Εάν τα δίκτυα μας επεκταθούν τότε θα υπάρχουν βάσιμες ελπίδες. Μόνο ο χρόνος θα δείξει τι θα γίνει..

keep walking
alg0

----------


## bb_slave

Όμως θια μπορούσαμε να συνδεθούμε "ενσύρματα"...

Όλο και κάποια DSL θα έχετε να φτιάχουμε έναν proxy ή μια VPN.

Αλήθεια Αντώνη, παίζει κάτι τέτοιο για τους "έξω"?

----------


## manousos

πολυ καλη ιδεα bb_slave !!!!

εδω παιζει μια 2 mb adsl... αν νομιζετε πως μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι, γιατι οχι!!!  ::

----------


## alg0

Ναι , γιατι οχι μπορούμε να κανουμε ενα vpn. Παρακαλω ο κάτοχος της 2 mbit adsl να επικοινωνήσει με PM μαζί μου για να κανονίσουμε τα τεχνικά του ενσύρματου καναλιού

----------


## CelGaR

Άντε παιδια να βγει κανα λινκ....και με το καλο και ασυρματα...

*Υ.Γ.:*alg0 αδερφε απο 31 μαιου που τελειωνουμε με termi και hit-radio τις πανελληνιες ειμαστε μεσα για μεγαλα κολπα (προτζεκτ στο δωμα του κωστα στο μαγαζι κλπ.)  ::  ...ξερεις εσυ...

----------


## marilia

Γεια σας και από μένα από το Έλος Λακωνίας.papashark βγάλε κανα link σουβλάκι με το χωριό μου!!anyway ανέβηκα επάνω στην ταράτσα του Μανούσου εχουν κάνει καλή δουλειά τα παιδιά παρά τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν.πρότεινα κάποιες αλλαγες ,θα δοκιμάσει ο Μανουσος από εβδομάδα εφόσον παραλάβει υλικό.Αντε παιδια καλά και πολλά links!!!!!!

----------


## papashark

> Γεια σας και από μένα από το Έλος Λακωνίας.papashark βγάλε κανα link σουβλάκι με το χωριό μου!!


Τώρα έρχετε....

Μέσω Χανίων με παθητικό ανακλαστήρα  ::   ::

----------


## methana

> ....papashark βγάλε κανα link σουβλάκι με το χωριό μου!!......


Κατσε να παμε awmn στα δικα μας χωρια που ειναι κοντινοτερα και θα φτασουμε και Λακωνια....

Πανο εχουμε μεινει πισω!!!

----------


## alg0

Και ναι, ενα PPTP tunnel μέσω DSL ένωσε τα δυο ασύρματα μας δίκτυα...

Ασύρματο τριπολης <--- DSL ---- DSL --> Ασύρματο Λακωνίας

----------


## Valis

Αμάν αυτός ο παπαψάρης με τα σουβλάκια του! Να μην φάμε και εμείς τίποτις;  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

αντε να ενωθει και η μονεμβασια!  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> αντε να ενωθει και η μονεμβασια!


αν το εννοεις πες μας που μενεις ακριβώς στη μονεμβασιά τι θέα έχεις κτλ. Μερικές φωτογραφίες θα βοηθούσαν πολυ...

----------


## manousos

ναι ναι, να την ενωσουμε, εχει απιστευτα σημεια για ψαροντουφεκο  ::  

Η μονεμβασια βλέπει φοινικι cyber?

----------

